# pregnancy paranoia?!?!?



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry, but is anyone ever constantly paranoid that they are pregnant?!?! :afr At the time and stage of my life that I'm currently in, pregnancy would #@$^ me up! Maybe I'm jsut showing off my anxiety, but this is a constant worry for me!!!!!

By the way: I would not like to have responses that say something along the lines of "...if you cant handle a baby right now, you shouldn't be engaging in sexual intercourse..." Becase to that, I will say "#@$*#%& you!"

I apologize, I am easily agitated tonight.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

just use a combination of condoms and some type of birth control pill/shot/patch/ring/any-other-nifty-thing-they-have and you should be ok


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

I don't think this has to do with your SA. Me and my last ex-g/f used to get paranoid and worry about her getting pregnant all the time. We've been through tons and tons of pregnancy tests because we were both always so worried about her getting pregnant. Luckily we both learned a lot from our close calls. We were really really careful when she was fertile. And everything was fine. I could go into more detail but I don't want to get this thread locked.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

For years I used an IUD, so I never really worried about it. I strongly recommend IUDs. I am allergic to the pill so this was a great, effective option for me.

My husband had a vasectomy years ago so I no longer worry about birth control at all.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, if you had unprotected sex, then, yeah, you'll probably be sweating things until your next period. That's pretty normal if you don't want to get pregnant. 

If you did have unprotected sex, then maybe you could use this as a lesson and start using some form of birth control?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

^

I echo that as well. As long as your using protection you shouldn't be worrying, but I would be worried to if I was having unprotected sex.


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

its protected, but knowing that its only 98% effective really gets my anxiety and paranoia going.... haha


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

If you're that worried about getting pregnant, I'd definitely advise not relying solely on the pill, if that's what you're doing, now. I'm currently 31 weeks pregnant with a "pill baby."  Fortunately, we were very happy about it, despite it being unplanned, but yeah, even if you take those pills religiously, there's still that chance... I'd combine those with condoms.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

malibubarista said:


> its protected, but knowing that its only 98% effective really gets my anxiety and paranoia going.... haha


In discussions of abortion I've brought up the issue that even when birth control is used properly it's still only 99% effective. I then ask how many would like to jump out of an airplane with a parachute that fails 1% of the time.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't like to think of pregnancy the same way I think of jumping out of an airplane without a parachute, but you make a good point. The failure rate of these methods is a lot higher than most people realize.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

As long as you take your pill at the same time everyday for at least 3 months before you have sex you should be fine (and there after of course). Before this I would definately be using condoms and spermicide. When I was in a relationship, I was worried about getting pregnant to. I understand your anxieties.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> If you're that worried about getting pregnant, I'd definitely advise not relying solely on the pill, if that's what you're doing, now. I'm currently 31 weeks pregnant with a "pill baby."  Fortunately, we were very happy about it, despite it being unplanned, but yeah, even if you take those pills religiously, there's still that chance... I'd combine those with condoms.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


wait, you were on the pill and still got pregnant? is that what you mean?
did you miss or skip doses at all?

if i started having sex i'd worry 24/7 about getting pregnant. just makes sure to use BC _and _condoms each time then you shouldn't worry.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

BC + Condoms + the fact I cant orgasm with meds through sex alone due to meds = peace of mind.


----------



## Talz (Jun 13, 2013)

*pregnancy!!*

help me out!! this guy and I had sex, it was protected, i am on the pill (probbably missed once) i got my periods after wards, but then a friend of mine told me it might be implantation bleeding, i had 3 pregnancy tests before and after my periods they were all negative, but i am still paranoia about being pregnant.

I feel like my body is experiencing body changes, and being pregnant is the last thing i need right now!!!
how do i know for sure????


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> In discussions of abortion I've brought up the issue that even when birth control is used properly it's still only 99% effective. I then ask how many would like to jump out of an airplane with a parachute that fails 1% of the time.


That's interesting. And what's the point that your try to make in these discussions? That you shouldn't jump out of planes? That you should use two parachutes? 
Anyhow, if I were given the choice between a parachute with a 1% fail rate and no parachute at all, I'd wear the parachute.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Talz said:


> help me out!! this guy and I had sex, it was protected, i am on the pill (probbably missed once) i got my periods after wards, but then a friend of mine told me it might be implantation bleeding, i had 3 pregnancy tests before and after my periods they were all negative, but i am still paranoia about being pregnant.
> 
> I feel like my body is experiencing body changes, and being pregnant is the last thing i need right now!!!
> how do i know for sure????


Go to the doctor and get a blood pregnancy test. That's how you know for sure.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

Trust me, I know what you mean. I'm on birth control and my boyfriend uses condoms, but you still always worry that it could happen. Mine stems from being afraid that I won't finish school if something were to happen. As long as you use multiple forms of protection though, it really helps you to feel much safer about that 2% chance. Don't worry, you'll find what works for you and then know that you're going to be okay. Plus worrying actually makes your period late and you freak out even more.


----------

